# Google Chrome "Continuer la ou je m'étais arreté



## LoNeEpT (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis face à un petit problème sur Google Chrome, c'est à dire que la fonction "Continuer la ou je m'étais arrêté" ne fonctionne pas, alors qu'elle est sensé réouvrir tout les onglets présents lors de ma session précédente n'est-ce pas ?

J'ai désinstallé (Déplacé Chrome dans Aplication vers la corbeille), puis réinstallé mais cela n'as pas fonctionné, et après une rapide recherche sur google il m'a semblé que le problème n'était pas si courant que ça ...

Dur dur de débuter sous mac


----------



## Larme (29 Juin 2012)

Est-ce que _Reprise_ fonctionne sur les autres applications ?


*Note du modo :* Google Chrome ? C'est quoi, comme bureautique, ça ? Un tableur ? Un traitement de texte ? LoNeEpT, quand le titre d'une annonce en tête d'un forum comporte la mention "à lire avant de poster", comme celle ci, aussi bizarre que ça paraisse, il faut la lire avant de poster ! 

On déménage.


----------



## LoNeEpT (29 Juin 2012)

Ah oui en effet c'était marqué dans le "A lire avant de poster" 
Je vais prendre ce réflexe, promis ! 


Quels logiciels peuvent utiliser la fonction reprise, que je vois si cela fonctionne ? (Sous mac depuis 5 jours :/ )


----------

